# To the husband who said "Men don't wear scarves."



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Tony Bennett, his piano player, and Al Roker all had scarves on tonight at the Christmas tree lighting on Rockefeller Center. They all looked quite masculine. I've made scarves for men in a basketweave pattern and mistake rib. Some other links are:
http://knittingqueen2.blogspot.com/2005/08/manly-scarf.html
http://www.hipknitizer.blogspot.com/p/dudester-scarf-pattern.html 
http://impeccableknits.wordpress.com/category/free-psd-knitting-patterns/page/2/
http://brooklyntweed.blogspot.com/2007/06/youre-my-iro.html


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Some beautiful scarfs!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When the weather is cold - _really_ cold (well below the freezing point of water) - even the most macho man will be glad for a warm scarf, as well as a hair-mussing tuque, a light-weight bulky down jacket, and warm mittens.

Most men won't wear a scarf as an accessory/fashion statement the way many women will. The prime exception would be some singers, some artists, and some others in showbusiness.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the links, love the Brooklyn tweed. My son works in Manhattan and would look good with this around his neck


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I've seen a few men who wore their hand knitted scarves proudly. When I asked about it, they told me their mothers made it for them. What sweet sons!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for these links.


----------



## Grannydot (Oct 27, 2012)

My 26 year old grandson asked for a scarf for Christmas!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I knitted a scarf for hubby last year for Christmas, his sweater wasn't done and I wanted him to have something.. he wore it for the first time last night and it looked great on him... I love a scarf on a guy... makes them very handsome... to me anyway...


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

If you look at Ralph Lauren / Polo and see the scarves in the men's accessories, I think scarves are making a big comeback for men. Look at the price tags!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

If you look at Ralph Lauren / Polo and see the scarves in the men's accessories, I think scarves are making a big comeback for men. Look at the price tags!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Haha, real men do wear scarves. That's because they are real men with no gender identity issues! They KNOW they are men...and don't feel threatened that others may think they are not masculine enough. I love it. I have a 37 year old son the same way....no thank you mom, I won't wear it!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Both my GS wear scarves 19& 24 :-D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made my hubby a basketweave scarf. It was made with a small needle and wool yarn. He wears it. I must admit he looks really handsome and a very distinguish with it on.


----------

